# your OTHER job.



## Christina (Apr 2, 2008)

Of course we would all like to do photography all day, and some lucky, hard earned people do :x. But i thought it might be fun to share that other one that we *have  *to do. Maybe see who does the same things, or just learn a little about each other.



Im a administrative assistant for a Body shop.

( glorified receptionist, cashier, or whatever else my boss needs done managment wise, that he dont feel like doing  ,  oh wait yeah thats called a DO-GIRL:er


----------



## nealjpage (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm a city planner.


----------



## hovis (Apr 2, 2008)

Sales engineer for a telecoms manufacturer.  I do network designs, systems integration, demos - more engineer than sales


----------



## Battou (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm a Child Care Provider





*In other words a county paid Babysitter


----------



## tonyage (Apr 2, 2008)

I work at a retail Best Buy store and sell things all day.  I love selling things from our small digital imaging area, especially when a customer is interested in a DSLR.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 2, 2008)

IT Project Manager running a team of 6


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 2, 2008)

I am a cost accountant for the suntan lotion company Hawaiian Tropic:sun:.

Wish I had more time to just take photos...:-(


----------



## Sarah23 (Apr 2, 2008)

Im a stay at home mom to my 2 kids, who are 2 years and 7 months.

You would think I would have more time to take pictures...but I really dont. Going anywhere with them is a nightmare (especially alone) and I think I have taken pictures of everything I can at my house! LOL! Plus, now my son hates the camera and thinks its funny to run from it, so my idea that I would have little models all day to shoot went out the window.


----------



## CanadianMe (Apr 2, 2008)

Graphic Artist (My own Company), Artist (Work in Iron),  assist my wife in her Fashion design company, Co-owner of Art Gallery (along with 3 others), Father, Husband.


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 4, 2008)

Marketing Director for a software company, involving graphic design, web development, trade show signage, etc. etc.

Also, husband of 11 years, and father of 5.

I would love to be able to devote more time to photography.


----------



## spiffybeth (Apr 4, 2008)

NJMAN said:


> Marketing Director for a software company, involving graphic design, web development, trade show signage, etc. etc.
> 
> Also, husband of 11 years, and father of 5.
> 
> I would love to be able to devote more time to photography.


you dont do photography professionally?  im stunned!


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm a certified Engineering Technologist...mostly I design & draft up shelters for the oilfield industry.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Apr 4, 2008)

mechanical engineer for BMW


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm a photographer...  self-employed.  I have a studio, and shoot just about anything...  portraits, products, buildings...

It's not all you'd think.  Be grateful for your paycheck and benefits.

-Pete


----------



## mstephens (Apr 4, 2008)

i am a recording engineer with my associates of science in recording arts. and i also work part time as marketing direstor and production assistant for a book sales company


----------



## PNA (Apr 4, 2008)

Retired......note, scotch and cigar!!!!:lmao:

It's good to be 69....!!!!!


----------



## Ajay (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm also unemployed at the moment but I earn some side money babysitting and I've been getting some small photography gigs doing portrait sessions.


----------



## LisaK24 (Apr 4, 2008)

Registered Radiologic Technologist R.T.(R)

So I work with photography, but in a different way...with ionizing radiation instead


----------



## Rhys (Apr 4, 2008)

I run my own photography business. I help my wife to run an antique stall (it's a hobby for us). I carry cash for my wife's other business as an unpaid armed guard.


----------



## Jon0807 (Apr 4, 2008)

I ride an 80,000 pound gorilla down the highway with a bunch of lil spider monkeys trying to get in my way.

In other words, I'm a truck driver, owner-operator doing mostly construction work.


----------



## quickshot (Apr 4, 2008)

Dairy stocker at a grocery store....lame!


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 4, 2008)

Violinist for The Phoenix Symphony and barista at my own coffee shop.


----------



## Phranquey (Apr 4, 2008)

> I ride an 80,000 pound gorilla down the highway with a bunch of lil spider monkeys trying to get in my way.
> 
> In other words, I'm a truck driver, owner-operator doing mostly construction work.


 
LMFAO!!

I am a Quality Control manager for a concrete company. Sometimes when we are short handed, I get to drive one of those 80,000lb gorillas (concrete truck), with a liquid load that constantly shifts in turns & during braking. It's amazing how the "lil spider monkeys" think you can stop 40 _tons_ on a dime when they cut you off......


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm a student.


----------



## wing352 (Apr 4, 2008)

My full time job is a cobol programmer, I also own a gift shop where i work at night and on weekend.  I used to think 2 day weekend was short, but i will be so thankful if i just get 1 day off from work and just drive to Maine or cape cod to shoot some photo.


----------



## Rhys (Apr 4, 2008)

wing352 said:


> My full time job is a cobol programmer, I also own a gift shop where i work at night and on weekend.  I used to think 2 day weekend was short, but i will be so thankful if i just get 1 day off from work and just drive to Maine or cape cod to shoot some photo.



Ooh... Cobol. I remember programming in Cobol on Prime 550 and 2550 mini computers.


----------



## NJMAN (Apr 4, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> you dont do photography professionally? im stunned!


 
Geez, you are too sweet Beth! 

I do professional photography part-time, on nights and weekends.  So, I get paid, its just not my primary income.  It's a little busy in my house when I'm actually at home.  But I have a room dedicated to doing photo shoots, and I also use that room for meetings with clients or when they come over to pick up prints.  Its pretty cool, my wife decorated it with fancy black leather chairs and neat paintings.  And I also have pictures of my kids done by yours truly hanging on the walls and in desktop frames.  Otherwise, I go on location to client's houses, or do outdoor portraits at parks and other nice places outside.  I keep pretty busy.


----------



## globe91 (Apr 5, 2008)

I am a cart coral kid. The job sucks and I cant wait until this snow melts then I get my job back at the golf course.


----------



## matt-l (Apr 5, 2008)

Student...applying at the photo lab after the summer.


----------



## Kawi_T (Apr 6, 2008)

Well the diploma on my wall says I'm an Industrial Engineer.  What the hell is that anyway?  Its really annoying to explain it so please don't ask.  I manage a warehouse and a small number of employees in the furniture industry.  Mostly office furniture but branching out into residential.  We are opening a new store in downtown Chicago.  When it opens in May or June it is going to require my bosses full attention so at that point I get to take over the office furniture part of the business.  I can't wait to be the boss!  Revenge ....


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 6, 2008)

tonyage said:


> I work at a retail Best Buy store and sell things all day.  I love selling things from our small digital imaging area, especially when a customer is interested in a DSLR.



Cool. Do you get good discounts on camera hardware?



wing352 said:


> My full time job is a cobol programmer, I also own a gift shop where i work at night and on weekend.  I used to think 2 day weekend was short, but i will be so thankful if i just get 1 day off from work and just drive to Maine or cape cod to shoot some photo.



Cobol? Oh man, that makes me think of my college days when storing my applications on hard sectored disks. LOL


I create web applications for a very large conservation organization.


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 6, 2008)

I am a line repair tech for the local water company. Good pay, but out in all kinds of weather and called out all hours day and night.

2 weeks ago I got 58 hours overtime. 1 shift was 23 hours long.
Last week 41 hours overtime. 16 hour shifts.
This week only 28 hours overtime.


----------



## Doug (Apr 6, 2008)

You all are going to hate me because I repair police cars.


----------



## nabero (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm unemployed once again...quit my job at a turn-and-burn portrait studio in the mall.  Now I'm looking for a waitressing gig until I go to grad school in the fall.


----------



## That One Guy (Apr 6, 2008)

nabero said:


> quit my job at a turn-and-burn portrait studio in the mall.



LMAO i've never heard them called that before


----------



## Lacey Anne (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm at home with four kiddos.


----------



## nabero (Apr 6, 2008)

That One Guy said:


> LMAO i've never heard them called that before



:greenpbl:


----------



## MissMia (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm a plan admin for qualified retirement plans (profit sharing & 401(k) plans).


----------



## hawkeye (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm the material planner at a toyota manufacturing plant.  Production Control Dept


----------



## Fangman (Apr 6, 2008)

Retired - under local management!  40 years as a family dentist.  Now earning money with my camera for charity - Local Childrens' Hospice channelled through my Rotary Club.  Selling prints and children photo shoots as well as getting kids interested in photography at village youth Club.


----------



## RebelTasha (Apr 7, 2008)

McDonalds..


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 7, 2008)

Well, right now I'm part time at Big Huge Games (Video game company) doing audio design, and if all goes well, I'll be full time by the Summer!


----------



## ruaslacker2 (Apr 7, 2008)

I do vibration analysis for a foundry.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Apr 7, 2008)

I ... Sell Cameras to people.  Not bad, but sure not taking advantage of my degree, that's for sure!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 7, 2008)

Dubious Drewski said:


> I ... Sell Cameras to people.  Not bad, but sure not taking advantage of my degree, that's for sure!



Don't you just hate that?  It happens a lot in my industry (music and sound)... the old joke goes Peabody (my school): home of the largest waiter and waitress alumni population in Baltimore!


----------



## Clikon (Apr 7, 2008)

SAHD (pronounced with a "breathy" Sad, as in sahd).  :thumbup:"Stay-At-Home-Dad":thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 8, 2008)

Christina said:


> Of course we would all like to do photography all day



sod that!!! I'd never be able to process all the images

I'm scum, the lowest of the low, I work in retail therefore I must be a born liar, at least that's what most customers assume of me. I mean why come into a shop and ask a question if your not prepared to except the answer :er: and why treat me like I'm something you just stepped in?


----------



## Dradd (Apr 8, 2008)

Salesman.... Boring as it is


----------



## leaving0hio (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm a computer tech - such as it is.


----------



## JimmyO (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm a freshmen in high school =)

In Geometry class doing proofs as i speak. Anyone got any tips for these? haha, there hard!


----------



## chinpokojed (Apr 8, 2008)

I do Fine Art Reproduction professionally.  

What that means is shooting paintings with 4x5 medium format camera and a 384 megapixel digital scanback instead of film. Doing color correction / PP, and printing straight to canvases, and fine art papers.

http://www.gallerystreet.com

So most would consider me a "pro" but when it comes to my DSLR I consider myself a semi-amateur / hack.


----------



## NewEden (Apr 8, 2008)

I run the file room of a law firm.


----------



## Dubious Drewski (Apr 8, 2008)

lostprophet said:


> I'm scum, the lowest of the low, I work in retail therefore I must be a born liar, at least that's what most customers assume of me. I mean why come into a shop and ask a question if your not prepared to except the answer :er: and why treat me like I'm something you just stepped in?



Holy crap! Where do you work?  I'm very lucky that where I work, there's not a true "commission" system in place, which relieves us salespeople of the pressure of trying to sell the biggest, most expensive items.  This in turn relaxes everyone(Customers included) and we can concentrate on just helping them.  You can't do that where you work?


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 8, 2008)

I believe that both of you work in camera shops.


----------



## nicfargo (Apr 8, 2008)

I work for State Patrol fixing computer issues for Troopers.  Specifically I work in the Carrier Enforcement division which contains the troopers that inspect Semi Trucks.  It's pretty cushy and really easy...no stress at all.


----------



## ClarkKent (Apr 9, 2008)

I work Police and Security


----------



## DigiJay (Apr 9, 2008)

- By-Law Officer
- HVAC Tech
- Computer Tech
- Newspaper Photographer
- President/ Founder of Charitable Organization
...... and many many many more things..
I'm somewhat of a work-o-holic and I never say no... I'm my own worst enemy


----------



## lockwood81 (Apr 9, 2008)

ClarkKent said:


> I work Police and Security


 
Being Clark Kent that makes sense...well maybe if you were a reporter also.


----------



## Rrr3319 (Apr 9, 2008)

i'm a processing tech at an insurance company.  i like the title, it makes me sound like i do something other than file and print things.

my fiance is finishing his degree in law enforcement, so a round of applause for all of you police/security/fixers of police cars and computers.


----------



## Ajay (Apr 9, 2008)

Battou said:


> I'm a Child Care Provider
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Are you for real?  Cause that is the last thing I would have expected you to say...


----------



## Andrea K (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm a sophomore in college (studying Accounting), but in the summer I work at a theme park.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 10, 2008)

hmm... someone asked me what I do the other day.. and I had to laugh coz I couldn't think of an answer.

I am a photographer, a boss, a book keeper, a sales person, a secretary, chauffer, a courier, a therapist, a person who gets yelled at for no reason, a problem solver - ie: fixes up major **** ups, a person keeping the economy going by buying heaps of gear, a bit of scum, a genius, a copywriter, an online marketer, a lame marketer in general... oh yeah... that's right I run a small business.
oh and I also work for practically the largest media company in the world... and if I have to see one more peice of corporate branding while I'm sitting at my own desk I think I'll smash a peice of office equipment like that scene in Office Space.

[ / rant ]


----------



## maggamoo (Apr 10, 2008)

since we're talking degrees: i have an Associates degree in applied sciences to the degree of photography specializing in portraiture ( I think that's what it says)  but really who puts their degree to work? I'm a receiveing clerk by day, mom the rest of the time, and in 11 years that degree i don't use will be all mine.


----------



## boomersgot3 (Apr 10, 2008)

I watch a friends little ones when I can to help her out but for the most part photography is my job. i also am a mother to 3 little girls. I have between 2 and 5 sessions a week and it keeps us going. enought I get stuck paying taxes each year! LOL!


----------



## Clutch (Apr 10, 2008)

*At one time photography was indeed my vocation as I served as a Photographer's Mate in the United States Navy (1977-82). I also managed a few one-hour photo labs in the early- to mid-1980s when one hour labs were the newest thing in photo finishing.

Now, however, my vocation is as a CNC Programmer. I write the programs that drive automated equipment in the structural steel fabrication industry. 

About 80% of our fabrication is done for the petro-chemical industry. I live in south Louisiana and the business of petroleum is big time business down here as we refine anywhere from one-seventh to one-fifth of the gasoline, diesel and heating oil consumed in the United States. 

I do still pick a few dollars here and there with my photography, however. Mostly from shooting softball and basketball team pictures for the local parks and recreation department.
*


----------



## Clikon (Apr 10, 2008)

Oh, I also do some affiliate marketing on the side *yawn*, so boring.


----------



## Los Angeles (Apr 10, 2008)

7 and a half years ago I won the lottery.  42 million.


----------



## Clikon (Apr 10, 2008)

Last year I also won the lottery.  84 million.


----------



## DigiJay (Apr 10, 2008)

Hahahahahah NO! I don't do parking.. Never have, never will.. those guys are heartless.



RyMo said:


> It was you that gave me that ticket for being parked illegally last week in Port Credit wasn't it???
> 
> YOU SON OF A.....


----------



## Clikon (Apr 10, 2008)

LOL! er....:study:


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Apr 11, 2008)

Cleaner.

Woo!


----------



## Kawi_T (Apr 11, 2008)

JimmyO said:


> I'm a freshmen in high school =)
> 
> In Geometry class doing proofs as i speak. Anyone got any tips for these? haha, there hard!


 
Lets see ....
The 3 included angles of a triangle add up to 180 degrees...

I can sum up a whole year of trigonometry in about 90 seconds:
SohCahToa!

Sin(X)= opposite/hypotenuse
Cos(X)=adjacent/hypotenuse
Tan(X)=opposite/adjacent

That right there is 99% of a trig class that lasts a whole year.
T


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 11, 2008)

Kawi_T said:


> Lets see ....
> The 3 included angles of a triangle add up to 180 degrees...
> 
> I can sum up a whole year of trigonometry in about 90 seconds:
> ...



And remember: saa (side angle angle) can give you all 3 sides, as can sss and aaa...but if you use ssa, you make an @ss out of yourself!


----------



## Seefutlung (Apr 11, 2008)

Former photo journalist (UPI, LA Times, Orange County News).

Presently a consultant in construction management and environmental engineering.

(Majored in Communications/Journalism and a second major in Marine Biology ... so I sorta used my degrees)

Gary


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 11, 2008)

Seefutlung said:


> Former photo journalist (UPI, LA Times, Orange County News).
> 
> Presently a consultant in construction management and environmental engineering.
> 
> ...



I hate to post so much in a row (no I don't, who am I kidding!), but I have to say it...

Is anyone here a Marine Biologist!?


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 21, 2008)

lockwood81 said:


> Being Clark Kent that makes sense...well maybe if you were a reporter also.


 
Try being Clark Kent, when you can't find a phone booth anywhere!

Lack of phone booths may have also been the downfall of Maxwell Smarts career.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Nov 21, 2008)

In 1969, as a college student trying to stay out of the draft, I got a part-time job with a Company that had one of those newfangled computer systems of that time.  It was an IBM 360/30 (.5 meg of memory in CPU that still took up an entire room of raised floor climate controlled space.  Read a record/write a record/print a record) with less processing power than current wristwatches and cellphones.

Learning to program and operate that computer turned into a 27 year career in IT (IBM, and eventually UNIX) Technical Support. With some companies, being on call meant that there are 24 hours in a day, with whatever time they did not need or page you, you can have to yourself...lol

In 1996 left BellSouth in downsizings of that time, and started a lowly commercial cleaning business.  In 2000 my wife walked away from a 27 year career as a burned out RN to come work with me, and we never looked back.

We now own a Coatings business offering several specialized coatings, one of which we use to restore faded oxidized finish (without repainting and all the negatives that go with doing that) to roll-up doors in Self Storage Complexes.  Other coatings offered for concrete floors and masonry surfaces, and an anti-slip / non-skid process for slick when wet tile floors.

I use photography to take before photos, then take after shots of the entire complex, refinished doors and everything else, that they can use to update their website, brochures, signage and other advertising.  Take the pics, go home, mild edit, watermark, cut to a CD and send back to them.

All of my photos are watermarked with a web address, and that brings me occasional additional commercial work.

No plans at all to ever go back to a j-o-b (hate that work when it refers to me).


----------



## AF44 (Nov 22, 2008)

part time student, part time defense electronics manufacturing technician... basically i build little wires that go in big things like jets, humvees, helicopters, and robots. 99% of our work is with the navy... its kinda fun to see the stuff that comes through the shop, if you have ever watched the show "future weapons" on the discovery channel, we just had one of those big crowd control speakers come through the shop, and we might pick up a contract for a $100,000 electric buggy that does 0-60 in like 4 seconds... not to mention the exclusive contract for the new era of dogtags: electronic dog tags. basically wireless hard drives that have all the soldiers medical records and personal info so that doctors can save a life if the soldier is unconsious and needs a blood transfusion for example...

yeah it sounds cool but it really just consists of cutting thousands of wires and plugging them in to connectors ect... gets the $ though


----------



## SlimPaul (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm a student with lots of free time for photography


----------



## MikeBcos (Nov 22, 2008)

Graphic Designer/press operator/production manager/sales rep for a print company.


----------



## Jaszek (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm a sudent, work at a computer store, and work as a waiter for the weekends. Yet I still have time for photography


----------



## JKnobelock (Nov 23, 2008)

Im currently a student, live at home. and work at home depot as a lot attendant, or otherwise known as the store's personal slave, push carts, load vehicles, all the fun outdoor stuff.


----------



## matt-l (Nov 23, 2008)

Work at a camera store now part time.


----------



## Chiller (Nov 23, 2008)

Warehouse manager by day, mortician by night. :lmao:


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 23, 2008)

I fix planes.


----------



## icassell (Nov 23, 2008)

I interpret images which are made using ionizing radiation (x-ray/gamma rays/positrons), sound waves (ultrasound), and magnets/radio waves (MRI)  ... 

I make some of those images, but mostly sit in a dark room staring at a set of very expensive monitors and interpret them ...

I'm a Radiologist.


----------



## AduNeButt (Nov 24, 2008)

Student...Computer Science major at North Carolina State University.


----------



## ryan7783 (Nov 24, 2008)

furniture mover


----------



## LokiZ (Nov 24, 2008)

Hmm I have been without an actual job title for years now. officially. 

 I program automated Surface Mount Technology placement machines, and any other machine used in the process of producing printed wired assemblies (circuit boards) 

 I also maintain those machines and fix them when the break down.  I also create the the process documents and procedures that those operating the machines use in normal everyday production. 

 Lastly I watch and police quailty issues up and down the line. 

 So for not knowing exactly what my company wants me to be called it's been a good job for the last 14 years.  There is one other person that has my lack of a title.  My plant makes professional Amplifiers and Microphones.  I love it!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Nov 24, 2008)

Err...I realize now that I posted a bunch in this thread, but never mentioned what I do.

Well, not that I've graduated, I work full time on audio design for video games for Big Huge Games.  Go buy some of our games now, please!


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 24, 2008)

Retired!  Had many positions over the years related to the construction & maintenance of highways & bridges.  After my first retirement I started a one man consulting company to the same industry which I ran for ten years.  I also had the privilege of serving on committees of both the Canadian & US National research councils.  

I now really enjoy a carefree life with my wife of 44 years on our 10 acres outside Toronto ON.


----------

